# Which one do you like?



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Jackie22 (May 30, 2015)

Red


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2015)

I like the white one a little better.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2015)

Looks like I will have one of them by Monday...  Big sale!   0% 60 months +$500 off on all 2015s


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Looks like I will have one of them by Monday...  Big sale!   0% 60 months +$500 off on all 2015s



WOW! Good luck with it & enjoy your new ride!


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2015)

I like silver myself. LOL!  But, between those it's difficult, first choice I thought white, but, then, red wouldn't have to go throw the car wash as much.  Lazy me.  Visually, I prefer the white one though. I've just never been a fan of red cars.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2015)

I never was a fan of red.. but this one is actually more of a deep red in person.. and pretty impressive.   I drove a silver Jeep for 14 years..  Hubby has a 2008 silver jeep commander...   They have a deep blue which is pretty

I have a 2014 black one now... which hubby will get..   I of couse will drive the new one.  lol!!


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2015)

AprilT said:


> I like silver myself. LOL!  But, between those it's difficult, first choice I thought white, but, then, red wouldn't have to go throw the car wash as much.  Lazy me.  Visually, I prefer the white one though. I've just never been a fan of red cars.



 April, I recall reading somewhere that studies have found red cars are pulled over and ticketed by police more than any other color.


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2015)

nice, do you have a picture of the deep blue one?


----------



## Robusta (May 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Looks like I will have one of them by Monday...  Big sale!   0% 60 months +$500 off on all 2015s




I would have the white one. I'm to much of an introvert for red.  Don't mean to be rude,but you have checked for a better deal haven't you?  0 interest almost never gets a good discount.


----------



## RadishRose (May 30, 2015)

Dare I ask how many mile per gallon?


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> April, I recall reading somewhere that studies have found red cars are pulled over and ticketed by police more than any other color.



Yep, I remember those studies they also used to say they were in the most accidents, I'm not sure if that's still true today.  One of my friends has a red convertible, she's quite a reckless speedy Gonzales in that thing, I always hated traveling with her.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2015)




----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2015)

You know, blue is my favorite, for some reason, not in cars, but, that is pretty.  I'd still go with the white, but, I too am like Robusta, a bit more modest in my taste when it comes to certain things like cars, well except, I wouldn't turn down a Jag of any color except a bright red.  LOL


----------



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2015)

RadishRose said:


> Dare I ask how many mile per gallon?



Very good actually..  Somewhere around 30...   but I drive a 6 cyl..   A four is better


----------



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2015)

Robusta said:


> I would have the white one. I'm to much of an introvert for red.  Don't mean to be rude,but you have checked for a better deal haven't you?  0 interest almost never gets a good discount.



Here's the thing..   I bought a new Cherokee last year from this dealer..  I want to pay this one off early..  so I don't want to deal with early payoff penalties..   I have an absolutely fab trade in.  A 2008 Jeep Commander with only 60,000 miles on it and that dealer has said in the past he would LOVE to have it on his lot..   We don't want it because it gets horrible gas milage.. only about 14 mpg..   If I could get a loan with no prepayment penalty and get a better discount I will check that out of course.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2015)

For the sake of comparison... here's the silver one April.


----------



## Debby (May 30, 2015)

After seeing all the colours, I'd probably go with the white one too.  I've always felt that white looks a little more classy and once the road dirt is dry, it gets lighter coloured and doesn't seem to show up as much on a white vehicle as much as it does on a darker coloured vehicle.  But maybe my thoughts on that would change if I saw a lineup of the same auto's in all the colours and with the same amount of dirt.  If it was me, the white one would be sitting in my driveway.


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> For the sake of comparison... here's the silver one April.



^ :excited:Yes, that's the one for me, love silver, the was the color I chose for my last car before I stopped being able to drive, I'm very fond of a shiny silver exterior.


----------



## Underock1 (May 30, 2015)

Some of the newer reds can be very nice. The problem with red though, is that it fades quickly. One advantage to white, is that its easier to see if your being followed by some old guy whose mind wanders.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 30, 2015)

White.  Looks bigger, shows dirt less and draws less attention from traffic cops.


----------



## Cookie (May 30, 2015)

Congrats on your new wheels, QS, but my preference is neither - I like metallics, gold, silver, copper, bronze .


----------



## Falcon (May 30, 2015)

If a red car is not kept waxed and exposed to the sun (not garaged), the color will fade faster than other colors.

Personally, I'd go with the white.  My own vehicle, an Envoy, is silver, my choice.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 30, 2015)

When I bought my new Chevy Malibu in 2008 it was unique, now everyone has silver.


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> When I bought my new Chevy Malibu in 2008 it was unique, now everyone has silver.



I know, I've grappled with that thought in the past, though, I don't like to peacock, I don't like to march to the tune of everyone else step either.  I do like the other metallics as mentioned by Cookie.  I would consider one of the metallics if I were still driving, but, I would likely end up with silver, I'm not apt to pay extra for specialized colors if their not available already.  But the truth is, any color you buy, you'll end up seeing that color car out and about more so than you ever did before, it never fails.  Suddenly the color you thought was least popular will appear to be everywhere in abundance.  Just ask anyone looking for their car in a parking lot, except for those who buy red cars.  LOL!


----------



## oldman (May 30, 2015)

I would take the white over red. Red shows everything, including the little nicks on the front of the hood from stones (anti-skid material) being thrown back. It looks horrible when that happens. If you get the red car, I would suggest putting clear film over the nose back to about halfway of the hood. I think 3M makes it. I have it on my red Corvette after I saw another red one that had little stone chips on it. Body shops can do it. It is a little costly, so I had them do it in case it got screwed up putting it on and then it would be their dime to replace it, if it did not go on without having bubbles or was misaligned. BTW, I am a fanatic about cars and detailing, or at least my wife says I am.  

http://www.clearmask.com/


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2015)

I much prefer the Red...white only ever looks good when it's spotlessly clean. 2/3rds' of my cars have been red...red looks expensive  I always think..especially if it's a darker shade of red/burgundy.

Silver?...*bleurgh* everyone has that, so much so you can't ever find your own car in the supermarket car park.. 

That said, if you live in a hot country or state then the white is probably the best bet because any coloured car will show the sun fading more than the white, but if you live where there's a lot of rain..then forget that white  car because it will always look filthy!!


----------



## AZ Jim (May 30, 2015)

Here's what the pros have to say about car color.

[h=1]Car Paint Colorsecide carefully![/h]

*best-auto-detailing-tips.com*/car-paint-colors.html





 Choosing the best car paint colors might not be as simple as you think. As a business owner from the world of professional 
*auto detailing*, I am commonly asked what the best 
*car paint color* is.  I don't know about you, but I always have to laugh whenever I get a  question regarding the "best" of anything. In order to to even begin  answering this question it is necessary to define the question more  precisely.

As a car  detailing professional I certainly have an opinion when it comes to  selecting the best color of your next car as far as care and maintenance  goes; which is usually what the question is really about when I dig a  little deeper into the "real" question being asked.

 [h=2]Not All Paint Colors Are Created Equal[/h] Not all *automotive paint colors *
are  created equal; some have a greater emotional response, some have  greater demands of care and maintenance. If you are looking to get the  most out of car ownership and want lasting satisfaction, then read along  and become part of the elite group of society called the informed!  Knowledge alone is not power, but knowledge applied is power!




 [h=2]Most People Choose a Car Color Based on Emotion, Not Logic or Reason
[/h] I am often asked in my professional dealings which car color  is the easiest or hardest to take care of. Most people recognize that  black is the most difficult, and subsequently think that white would  therefore be the easiest.
_If you think the same, you would be wrong..._
 So let's examine the different car paint colors and let me  show you from my professional experience what is what and help you next  time you go shopping for that new car to remember to apply some logic to  what is normally an illogical or emotional decision.
 [h=2]Going Deeper than the Simplification of Car Paint Colors[/h] Since it is such a common question and topic of discussion  with my customers, I thought I would break down both the exterior and  interior color choices and let you understand the many variables that a  person might want to consider before allowing their emotions to take  over the steering wheel and driving them into a color choice that they  quickly regret.

 [h=3]Once You Try Black...[/h] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 I know, most of us have heard the saying. But most often the saying  is in a very different context than that of choosing the best car paint  colors.
 Very few people can deny the emotional reaction that a freshly  cleaned and detailed black car can have on any onlooker. When done  right, there nothing quite like it.
 But there in lies the rub; the ability to not only "do it right", but  to maintain that "right". Which is why I like to say, "Once you try  black, you may never go back".
 And by going back, I mean to black. Ask anyone who has ever owned, or  currently owns a black car and they will tell you of the frustration a  black car represents. So for most people, I recommend you stay away from  black despite what your emotions are screaming at you the next time you  happen to see a very shiny black car.


Amongst the most dramatic colors visually when detailed correctly.
The hottest color; literally.
Not only will the paint heat up to the temperature of the sun, but  will cause the interior to heat up proportionately along with it.
Black shows every nuance of paint flaws.
Black car paint is the hardest color to keep clean.
Will show dust from the moment you stop cleaning, until the moment you start cleaning once again!
Black interiors hide actual dirt the best, but enhance the superficial dirt like dust and lint.
Experience has shown that unless you have an excess of time and  money, the love/hater relationship between your black car will reside  mostly on the hate.
  [h=3]White May Seem Like the Winning Paint Color...[/h] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 For most people when asked, white represents the easiest of car paint  colors to take care of; and in many ways you are correct. But the  reality is that there exist even easier paint colors that are even more  forgiving with regards to dirt and dust, and also represent less care  and maintenance.


One of the easiest colors to own; makes it on the top 3 for ease of maintenance.
White car paint hides dirt and grime very well overall.
Shows the road grime kicked up by tires far better than any other color.
White car paint still remains the most popular car color.
Just like in the fashion world, white makes things look larger as opposed to the slimming and reducing color of black.
Most forgiving with heat/temperature factors.
Interiors of these car paint colors usually come in black, grey, or  tan; black is the best choice for all around ease of maintenance as the  lighter interiors will show actual dirt much more.
  [h=2]And the Winner is...[/h] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 While we have looked at both ends of the extremes of white and black  without dissecting all the many colors or shades of colors in between. 
 And while universally all accept black as the ultimate in difficulty  with regard to care and maintenance, white isn't actually at the top of  the list when it comes to absolute ease of use...
 or in other words, what car color represents the most forgiving, easiest of all colors to maintain?
*Answer:* Champagne, taupe, etc. There are many  versions out there, but the picture above shows one example of a version  of this color that basically looks like the color of dust!


The easiest, most forgiving color of all car paint colors.
Basically the color of dust, therefore even dust doesn't show until a healthy layer has been allowed to accumulate.
Since it is not white, road grime that gets kicked up from the road is less noticeable than that of a white car.
Virtually as forgiving with regards to heat transfer as white due to its light color.
  [h=2]Other Car Paint Colors:
The pros and cons[/h] Since we have only touched upon what you might call the extremes of  automotive paint colors, let's have a look at some additional color  choices and see how they rate on the scale of difficulty with regard to  care and maintenance.

 [h=4]Dark Metallic Blue[/h] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Not as truly difficult as black, but a close second or third down. 


Not black, but almost as difficult and frustrating.
Will not reach the surface temperature that black will sitting in the sun soaking up all those UV rays; but close!
Still very dramatic visually and definitely will cause that good emotional reaction with people.
 [h=4]Red[/h] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Red is synonymous with sports cars and speeding tickets. While the  speeding ticket part is more of an urban legend than any actual proven  statistic, red certainly creates a strong emotional reaction from people  and seems most appropriate on sports cars as a rule.


Much easier than black, but still difficult when it comes to dust, swirl marks, spider-webbing, etc.
Much friendlier than the darker colors with regard to heat transfer from UV rays from the sun.
A real head turner when detailed to perfection.
 [h=4]Burgundy[/h] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 A deep, metallic burgundy certainly sits at the top of emotionally  charged colors. Any of the dark colors create deep shadows and show a  depth of paint unlike any of the lighter colored cars. Which is exactly  why they are such a love/hate relationship for car owners of these dark  colored cars.


Almost as difficult as black.
Subject to high heat transfer from suns UV rays.
Prone to show all the blemishes and imperfections of any of the other car paint colors.
Very dramatic when detailed to perfection.
 [h=4]Light Blue[/h] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 This is the point in which we get into the nice, but anti-climatic  automotive paint color choices. Kind of a half-way point between what  many would call the boring colors of the light paints, and still a level  of visual excitement. 
 With that said, this light blue color represents what most people would call a chick color.


One of the many colors most people would consider the winning combination of the pros and cons.
Not too light, not too dark.
Easy on the care and maintenance side.
Easy on heat build-up of UV lighting.
 [h=4]Light Metallic Grey[/h] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 More of a mans color versus the chick color from above, the light  metallic grey represents the very same pros and cons of the half-way  point in color shades.


Considered an elegant and sophisticated car paint color.
Easy on care and maintenance.
Easy on heat build-up from suns lighting.
The winning combination for many.
 [h=4]Silver[/h] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 If you took a chance at guessing which color is the king of ease,  many of you might have guessed silver; which if you did, you would be  mostly correct. Professionally, I would put silver neck and neck with  champagne as far as ease of use; or ease of care.


Not the color of dust, but light enough without being white to be almost the color of dust.
Doesn't show the road grime like a true white car will.
Very forgiving with regard to heat build-up.
 [h=2]Making Practical Decisions with Car Paint Colors[/h] Perhaps I have given you some things to consider next time  you go to purchase your next car. While so many are seduced into the  darker cars due to the strong emotional reaction they create, you might  think twice next time...
 unless of course you have already been bitten by the black  car syndrome of that love/hater relationship. People all love when black  or dark colored cars are clean and shiny, but hate the way dust shows  up immediately and it seems they are dirty more than they are ever  clean!
 If you do have the "pleasure" of owning a black or dark  colored car and are looking for the best car wax to use for these  emotionally inducing colors then visit my best car wax review for some professional tips.
 Home  >          Auto Paint Detailing   >>  *Car Paint Colors* 







    Custom Search  


  [h=3]Quality Detail Products[/h] For quality products,  I recommend Autogeek.net. They have a huge selection, great customer  service, and secure online shopping. Help support the efforts of this  website by shopping there.


----------



## Lon (May 30, 2015)

Red will weather better and show less dings nicks and scratches.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 30, 2015)

Lon said:


> Red will weather better and show less dings nicks and scratches.



Not true, read above what the pros say.


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2015)

I've known several people with red cars, personalities were too flamboyant for my taste that is unless the car was purchased and it was just the cheapest deal on the lot and they didn't care about color.  I'll stick with my practical self when it comes to such purchases. Now burgandy, that color, I wouldn't ever call it red, I could live with, I've seen a number of Jags in burgundy color and I did like it.  Of course, I couldn't afford a Jag, so, I won't have to worry about that then or now, but if so, I still would have passed on the Red even if it was a gift.  Take it back I say, make it most anything but Red, oh and no yellow, or other bright colors either or off with your head.


----------



## Cookie (May 30, 2015)

*What Does Your Car Color Say About You?*  - *here's an article for you - your car color sends a message.  *

http://www.today.com/home/what-does-your-car-color-say-about-you-1D80229892#458792


----------



## QuickSilver (May 30, 2015)

LOoks like silver is the best overall... but I had a silver jeep for 14 years and I'm tired of it.  Plus Hubby has a silver jeep... and my son has a silver honda...   

I'm leaning toward the white if I can get it with the options I want..


----------



## hollydolly (May 30, 2015)

Cookie said:


> *What Does Your Car Color Say About You?*  - *here's an article for you - your car color sends a message.  *
> 
> http://www.today.com/home/what-does-your-car-color-say-about-you-1D80229892#458792



Mine is a Ford Fusion in Black...

*Black: Powerful, classic, elegant*
It’s the ultimate  power color. “So it’s a person who is not easily manipulated,” says  color consultant and trend forecaster Leatrice Eiseman.“They love  elegance and appreciate that which is classic. And they’re usually this  way in everything else that they choose. This is a person who probably  wears a lot of black in their wardrobe because that color really speaks  to empowerment.”


----------



## AprilT (May 30, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> LOoks like silver is the best overall... but I had a silver jeep for 14 years and I'm tired of it.  Plus Hubby has a silver jeep... and my son has a silver honda...
> 
> I'm leaning toward the white if I can get it with the options I want..



If there's that much silver in the family, I'd go with a different color as well, might as well add a little something different to the mix.  Yes, white is a good choice.


----------



## NancyNGA (May 30, 2015)

I'd choose white.  When you wax it, it won't show that left over powdery stuff in every scratch and ding---it will cover them all up.  
Don't get a black interior unless you live in Siberia.


----------



## Butterfly (May 30, 2015)

I LIKE red cars, especially cherry red.


----------



## Bullie76 (May 31, 2015)

I've always liked white the best, although my current one is black. Black is nice looking when clean but it shows dust and dirt more. Will go back to white next time.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 31, 2015)

Well...  I'll let you all know this evening..  Going to a Special Sunday open house at Jeep this afternoon.


----------



## Jackie22 (May 31, 2015)

Congratulations on the new car, the new Jeeps are very classy looking cars, no matter the color...I looked at them before I bought my GMC Terrain, I went with the GMC mainly because there was a dealership near me that I've dealt with before.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 31, 2015)

I really like the new Cherokee...  I've driven one for over a year now and I am very satisfied on how it handles on the road even in bad weather... both snow and ice..   I have the 4WD, 6 cylinder, with the cold weather package which was sooooo wonderful this past winter..  So this time we won't have to bother with test driving..   Although there are some things I don't like about it, but that has to do with the placement of the cup holders, and the radio.. so it's only minor.   Everything else is great.


----------



## Lynk (May 31, 2015)

I would pick the white.


----------



## QuickSilver (May 31, 2015)

AND THE WINNER IS!!!!!.......................drum roll......................

















I pick it up tomorrow after work!!!


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2015)

Red for me, Please!


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2015)

Enjoy your new vehicle, QS.


----------



## AprilT (May 31, 2015)

YAY YOU!  Looks like a nice ride.


----------



## AZ Jim (May 31, 2015)

You will love it QS!


----------



## Bullie76 (Jun 1, 2015)

Good choice. 

As far as red goes, some red cars do look good. Seems to work well on a sports car.  Too bold for my personality though. I did buy a red bicycle last year. Does that count?


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 1, 2015)

I got to look at the red and the white side by side..   the white looked better..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Jun 1, 2015)

I have a red p-up, but trucks are supposed to be red...


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 2, 2015)

White is fine.  My last two cars were red.....they say it's easier for other drivers to see you.  (But the more common car color _seems_ to be silver.)


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 2, 2015)

I just heard that all Jeep dealers have been directed by the factory to not deliver anymore Cherokee's until further notice.  They estimate it might be a month or more.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 2, 2015)

Jim, why is that?


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 2, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Jim, why is that?



It's a secret.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

Good thing my new one is safely in my garage now!!!


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 2, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Good thing my new one is safely in my garage now!!!



Shoot!!  I was too late....Like it??


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Shoot!!  I was too late....Like it??



OMG..... SOOOO nice..  I love it and I named her Lily...


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 2, 2015)

That's just great QS!  Good for you!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

You know what I hate?   It's got that feature that is supposed to increase fuel millage by shutting off the car every time you come to a stop!  VERY annoying... So I turned that feature off.   I can see if you get stopped by a long train, or an accident up ahead, but every stop sign?   STUPID...  Don't think it saves that much on gas either.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 2, 2015)

WOW!  THAT is stupid.  It would be had on the starter motor too.  It would shut down AC too.  It is a stupid feature.


----------



## AZ Jim (Jun 2, 2015)

[h=1]Hands On with the 2015 Jeep Cherokee Stop/Start system[/h]

*torquenews.com*/1080/hands-2015-jeep-cherokee-stopstart-system
G+   At  a recent Jeep event, we went hands-on with the 2015 Jeep Cherokee with  its new stop/start system to improve fuel economy. Find out how it  stacks to some of the competition's similar systems.


  While at high altitude in Colorado, we drove the new 2015  Cherokee on a brief course designed to showcase the engine Stop/Start  system. We took full advantage of the chance to use it in various  scenarios and compare it to other vehicles with similar technology that  we've driven in the past. While the Cherokee's may not be the best we've  seen, it certainly is high up the list of favorites.
 Funny enough, the chance to try this came as a side note to  an event meant to showcase the new Jeep Renegade, which you can read  about here.  We were asked by Chrysler representatives to keep quiet about the  Start/Stop tech we sampled, however, until today, for marketing reasons.  
*How Stop/Start Works*
Now, we're free to give you our driving impressions, analysis, and  thoughts on this system as it compares to others. To begin with,  briefly, a Stop/Start system simply shuts off the engine when the  vehicle is stopped and automatically starts it again when it's ready to  go again. It's a relatively simple improvement that requires only a more  robust starter and a few electronic controls to implement, but it can  greatly improve fuel economy in the city where vehicles stop-and-go  often.
 In most vehicles, including the 2015 Jeep Cherokee we focus  on today, the Stop/Start system works by simply turning the engine off  when the vehicle is stopped, such as at a stop light or in traffic. When  the driver lets go of the brake pedal, the engine is automatically  started up again. It's a popular feature on most hybrid vehicles and is  not proliferating into standard gasoline engines as well. A few things  may pre-empt the Stop/Start system, such as climate control  requirements, a low battery, engine faults, and so forth.
*How It Feels in the 2015 Cherokee*
For the most part, the Stop/Start system in the Cherokee is automated.  We drove the Limited 4x4 model with a 3.2-liter V6 and new 9-speed  automatic transmission. This 2015 Jeep Cherokee was well-equipped at  $38,760, delivered. The Stop/Start engaged as soon as we brought the  Cherokee to a complete stop at our first intersection on the course. The  delay is roughly one second in length between a soft, comfortable stop  and the engine turning off. The delay to re-start was a little less than  that, happening as soon as the driver's foot is lifted from the brake  pedal. 
 At a hard stop, the delay to turn off the engine is a bit  longer, not happening until the vehicle is at a fully motionless state  (not rocking). Re-start was still within a second.
 For the driver, the engine shutting off is largely unnoticed unless  you're anticipating it. For passengers, it's hardly felt at all, even  when waiting for it or trying to feel it happen. It's more obvious when  the windows are down, but only slightly more so as the V6 is a very  quiet engine when idling. The re-start of the engine is far more obvious  and comes through even when one isn't anticipating it happening, but  this doesn't impart discomfort. 
*Comparing the Cherokee to Others*
Few in the Cherokee's segment feature Stop/Start as an option, but  several vehicles outside of its segment do. The Subaru Crosstrek Hybrid,  for example, has Stop/Start as standard, but in that vehicle, the  engine cutting off and starting back up is disconcerting and  tinny-sounding. So much so that several times while driving it, I was  concerned that the engine had stalled out until I realized what had  happened. Other vehicles, particularly V6 models in the Chevrolet  lineup, feature very well-done Stop/Start systems as do most of the  Toyota hybrid vehicles such as the Prius line and Camry Hybrid. 
 In comparison to other models with this technology as a  whole, the 2015 Jeep Cherokee is a very good example of a well-done  Stop/Start system. It's not quite perfect, but it's far better than  many. 



TorqueNews Hot Topics


Jeep


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

That's exactly the Cherokee I drive..  V-6 Limited.... and I can tell when the engine shuts off and restarts... but I've been listening to it and I really don't like it at all...   I can see using it for a long stop, like at a train track, but every single time you stop?   Seems like it would really wear on the engine and starter..   They claim no.. and it's built for that, but I still don't like it..


----------



## Falcon (Jun 2, 2015)

I don't like that feature either QS. It would make me nervous, like, what if it didn't start right away?  All that middle finger pointing
and horn blowing behind you.  Yuck.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

Fortunately it deactivates with the push of a little button.   So unless I plan to be sitting somewhere longer than a minute or so, the feature is not going to be used.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 2, 2015)

Falcon said:


> I don't like that feature either QS. It would make me nervous, like, what if it didn't start right away? All that middle finger pointing
> and horn blowing behind you. Yuck.



I agree. I would HATE it.  Never heard of such a stupid, annoying feature in a car.  Good thing it can be turned off!


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 2, 2015)

Congrats on the new car, QS.   It's beautiful.   [So, poof, and the start/stop is gone!    Not many annoying things in life you can do that to. ]


----------



## QuickSilver (Jun 2, 2015)

That's true... hubbys don't have that button...  lol!!


uh oh.... wait for the comments....  lol!!   Come on Jim... let's hear it..  AND  I'm not going to ask you where you keep yours.


----------

